# plastic surgery nay or yay



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

what do you guys think of people who get plastic surgery to fix their selves and i don't mean for medical reasons just for flaws?


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

None of our business really. Everyone is free to modify themselves for aesthetic reasons so long as they don't harm or cost anyone else money. No different from body modding or tattoos.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, if you're talking about celebrities, especially the ones in that picture, these are people who basically look good for a living. That's a sad comment on media culture but I find it hard to hold it against them personally. They're doing it because they think it will help they're career, and they're correct. It will.

For those of us in the real world, in general I'd say just don't do it. Not to judge anyone because I hate the way I look, but I'd also hate to live in the appearance-obsessed celebrity culture. One of the perks of being a normal anonymous person is that you can live your life and be loved without having to look perfect.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

if you feel you need it go for it


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

asw12345 said:


> if you feel you need it go for it


i agree


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm happy the way I am,but if you can afford it and want it done I dont see any problems with that! But once it becomes an obbsession then its time to worry. So have at it!!


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

DefendAll said:


> what do you guys think of people who get plastic surgery to fix their selves and i don't mean for medical reasons just for flaws?


I have nothing against those who do it..we all do things to improve our appearances. I feel a lot of celebrities go overboard with it and end up looking fake. Most don't need it (the two girls you posted were pretty before)

Some people are not blessed with average or above average looks though. If plastic surgery gives a person confidence than the more power to him/her.
If I had features that I absolutely hated, I would consider having surgery.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Its fine if someone wants to do it. If it makes them happy and they can afford it, good for them. 

I disagree with doing too much though. Some women are literally obsessed with getting plastic surgery. One lady did it 100 times O_O. 

Personally I would not want to though.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

It will be another year or two before my nose has healed. That is if nobody punches again. Someone at my work punched me three months after surgery.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

asw12345 said:


> if you feel you need it go for it


+1


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

as long as you dont go over board


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

My mother got me an application to be a tech at her work. They work when they went to. I could work part time at both my jobs. If I do that I could get out of debt, have my second operation (already approved), then work minimum hours again while in school. If my work makes me do 16 hour shifts again while in school again I'm going to have to just quit anyways.



DefendAll said:


> as long as you dont go over board


What? No. This is my plastic surgeon. He specializes in children (in hand surgery).


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

DefendAll said:


> what do you guys think of people who get plastic surgery to fix their selves and i don't mean for medical reasons just for flaws?


Am I the only one that can't tell the difference here? Her face just looks like it's more tan and made up, but I can't see any surgery difference.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

People can do what they want, but I find it ruins a lot of peoples looks and most of the time they look better (and a lot more human) before doing it.
I kind of want to do it for my ears because they stick out, but I'm far too cheap. If I ever get the extra money someday I may go through with it.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

DefendAll said:


> what do you guys think of people who get plastic surgery to fix their selves and i don't mean for medical reasons just for flaws?


1. She's grown her eyebrows out a bit and coloured them in.
2. Different lighting/environment
3. Hairstyle has changed, slightly dyed.
4. Very visible addition of eyeliner, and different lipstick style.
5. I wouldn't rule out a (fake) tan, either, but it might just be the environment, again.. or perhaps a different foundation color?

If she had plastic surgery, I feel sorry for her. It's so easy to improve your looks without it, and I don't even mean putting on more makeup. It's about trying something different.


----------



## Laura1990 (May 12, 2012)

Each to their own. I would if I had the monies.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yay. You do have to be careful when doing anything to the face cause any little mistake is easily noticeable. And in some cases it may not be worth the money and time to recuperate. For example, my nose is sort of borderline. It's not bad enough where I clearly need a nose job but it could certainly be improved. From what I've seen of nose job before and after photos is that surgeons tend to be pretty conservative. So I'm not really sure if it would be worth it.

I have had a breast lift (a bit too perky but waaaaaay better than before) and I'm very pleased with the results. I know a couple people who have had botox and the wrinkles on their forehead look much better. The only bad plastic surgery that I have seen in person was the Asian eyelid surgery. I've met two women (1 Korean and 1 Japanese) who clearly had the surgery.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

arnie said:


> Am I the only one that can't tell the difference here? Her face just looks like it's more tan and made up, but I can't see any surgery difference.


The eyes aren't as open in the "after" pic. She actually has BAGS underneath her eyes now. She'll probably get rid of that, too.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Disarray said:


>


Oh, those lips......so luscious......not NOT SASsy! :no
It'd take half a lipstick to color them babies!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i think if it makes you happy, then go for it


DefendAll said:


>


holly madison only got a rhinoplasty and a boob job. i would know this because she's one of my idols. it's probably just the makeup/lighting why she looks different. i think holly looks gorgeous before and after♡.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kosherpiggy said:


> i think if it makes you happy, then go for it
> 
> holly madison only got a rhinoplasty and a boob job. i would know this because she's one of my idols. it's probably just the makeup/lighting why she looks different. i think holly looks gorgeous before and after♡.


She's not truly outrageous, though. :no
There isn't enough of a SASsy factor. To me, she was SASsy before the surgery, but it got lost with what they took off.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Oh, those lips......so luscious......not NOT SASsy! :no
> It'd take half a lipstick to color them babies!


I know, right? :lol

I actually don't have anything against/have an opinion of plastic surgery. I just wanted an excuse to post that picture of Sly's mom.


----------



## yafit96 (Jun 27, 2012)

if it makes them feel better about themselves, than why not? as long as they are doing it for themselves and not other people


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

yafit96 said:


> if it makes them feel better about themselves, than why not? as long as they are doing it for themselves and not other people


A lot of times this isn't the case, if not most..

Btw - You look like Angelina Jolie in your avatar? :um


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

DefendAll said:


> what do you guys think of people who get plastic surgery to fix their selves and i don't mean for medical reasons just for flaws?


 Obviously, I believe people have the right to do as they please but I think both of these girls look far better before.


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

Disarray said:


>


 HOT!


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Anyway, I've rarely deen plastic surgery that didn't turn out bad. Nose jobs can be kind of hard to detect but I love women with all kinds of noses. I hardly ever see a nose I don't like.

Hollywood women should (you would think) have the money to buy the best plastic surgery and yet most of them end up looking like freaks. Sometimes the first couple of things they have done don't come out looking so bad but they keep going and pushing their luck.

A lot of the female stars I remember being so attractive to start with look so much worse now than they would have if they hadn't messed with their faces. I think a lot of them would be more attractive now if they'd just let themselves age naturally.

The worst thing a lot of women do is lip surgery. I guess it's injections or something? It's so obvious and makes them look like blowup dolls. 

Sometimes I can't really tell what they've done but it's obvious they've done something and it looks awful. 

I do feel for them. I understand that sometimes people don't look as bad as they think they do and they really believe they'll look better. It would be nice if some of these surgeons were more honest and would tell a woman "Look. You don't need this. I'll do it if you really want it but you're gorgeous and it will probably degrade your looks rather than improve them".


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

DefendAll said:


> as long as you dont go over board





Disarray said:


>


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

PickleNose said:


> Anyway, I've rarely deen plastic surgery that didn't turn out bad. Nose jobs can be kind of hard to detect but I love women with all kinds of noses. I hardly ever see a nose I don't like.
> 
> Hollywood women should (you would think) have the money to buy the best plastic surgery and yet most of them end up looking like freaks. Sometimes the first couple of things they have done don't come out looking so bad but they keep going and pushing their luck.
> 
> ...


They inject collagen into the lips. It only lasts a few months cause the body reabsorbs it. I think they often overdo it a bit to make it last longer.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> They inject collagen into the lips.* It only lasts a few months cause the body reabsorbs it.* I think they often overdo it a bit to make it last longer.


 I didn't know that. I wondered why I kept seeing pictures of the same woman and their lips would sometimes look better in the later pictures than the earlier ones when they looked really inflated. At least it isn't permanent.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Yay, if it's done right.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm for it, I actually want to get plastic surgery done on myself..


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

YAY


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

If something bothers you so much that it's draining all your energy, self esteem, etc, then why not have it done. It's your body and you have to live with yourself, if this is gonna help you emotionally, then do it, regardless of others' opinions on the topic.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> She's not truly outrageous, though. :no
> There isn't enough of a SASsy factor. To me, she was SASsy before the surgery, but it got lost with what they took off.


holly will always be SASsy


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I think plastic surgery is a marvelous creation, and I think if you wanna fix something, then fix it. I plan on getting my second procedure soon since my first one was unsatisfactory (pretty much negligible).


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I think Id like to have some botox injections for my under eyes. I'm starting to wrinkles. :afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kosherpiggy said:


> holly will always be SASsy


Truly outrageous, but natural beauty is SASsier.

I do have a question about Mrs. Stallone. She was manager of the Good Girls from GLOW (Gorgeous Ladies of Wrestling - yes, I watched that in the 1980s). Isn't she like, in her 90s or something? Her hair is awfully dark for that age. :stu


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't care, it's their business. If they want to get plastic surgery and if it makes them feel better about themselves then have at it. Not my problem or concern.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I'm for it. Definitely would do it if I could afford it


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I am against it. I am a person who says learn to like yourself for how you are. Most of the time plastic surgery just looks silly on a person, it looks fake. And I am very against fake things in the body. Plastic surgery, bleaching teeth, extensions, implants... all horrible. Just learn to love the body as it ages. Age gracefully and stop trying to fix what doesn't need fixing! A 50 year old who looks 30 is just sickening.

Now if your nose is so crooked it points to the left, then yes, get it fixed!!


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Eh.. whatever makes them happy,I once wanted to to get plastic surgery aswell. I still would get it if it would be free and risk-free


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

yay, no one should be judging others for how they go about their lives.. as long as they're not hurting any one which in this case it would be impossible. but one thing i really do dislike is those that go hunting for pics of worst possible outcomes then posts them in threads like this.. i have zero time for people like that.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

If someone asked for my opinion, I'd say "no" in most cases. The exception would be if they were in some kind of accident or being affected by a disease.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Everyone has their own problems and as long as they don't get too fake/scary looking I don't care. I would get certain things done if I can afford it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Disarray said:


>


I just found out that that woman is 90 years old. She's Sylvester Stallone's mom.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Good lord..see THAT is scary.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I had to cancel my appointment to see my surgeon, because I would possibly die under anesthesia due to other complications. The exit interview was done already.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

:no Nay


In all honesty, there is just something about certain plastic surgery operations that I hate. Unfortunately, I haven't quite nailed why. One thing I do know is, I hate how insecure and shallow some women are. It sort of breaks my heart. I've heard too many stories of females wanting surgery because other people or the media made them feel inadequate. The really sad part is, all the females that I know who contemplate certain operations are extremely attractive. 

Personally, I'm much more attracted to natural REAL body parts. I also would never want to replace a part of my body with an action figure..I can't rationalize why other people would. Maybe, I'm just a fanboy of me. Even if I don't like certain things about my body, at least it's mine. I truly have a connection with my body and replacing it with something artificial would be devastating.


I'm sure there are people who have good reason but I doubt most of the ones who undergo a particular type of surgery  have them.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I think it's shallow and a huge waste of money and quite frankly, I can't see anyone who has had plastic surgery as beautiful.

It's cheating to win the genetic lottery as far as I'm concerned. I just do not. like. it.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Perfectionist said:


> I think it's shallow and a huge waste of money and quite frankly, I can't see anyone who has had plastic surgery as beautiful.
> 
> It's cheating to win the genetic lottery as far as I'm concerned. I just do not. like. it.


You think this boy is...shallow?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Could you have chosen a more loaded question?

I believe the OP stated this was solely in regards to "fixing" flaws, not due to medical reasons. I assume this child is having their ears pinned back? I am also assuming this is a purely cosmestic procedure? In that case no, I don't agree with the parents choice to have it done. 

I beileve this thread is more typically referring to boob jobs, lipo, nose jobs, etc. For adults.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Could you have chosen a more loaded question?
> 
> I believe the OP stated this was solely in regards to "fixing" flaws, not due to medical reasons. I assume this child is having their ears pinned back? I am also assuming this is a purely cosmestic procedure? In that case no, I don't agree with the parents choice to have it done.
> 
> I beileve this thread is more typically referring to boob jobs, lipo, nose jobs, etc. For adults.


I'm not sure what you mean by loaded question. Here is the website. It may answer your question. http://www.childrenscolorado.org/conditions/services/surgery/plastics/plastic.aspx



> Our experienced care team provides specialized care for a variety of conditions, ranging from common cysts and moles, to the most complex congenital defects and birth abnormalities.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

ourwater said:


> You think this boy is...shallow?


The real question here is what kid isn't shallow? Isn't shallow a prerequisite for being immature?

I know you weren't replying to me though lol -_- I'm bored, clearly.

I just believe some aesthetic concerns are far more reasonable than others. Generalizing plastic surgery is kind of ridiculous, even if restricted to aesthetic purposes. Each case deserves special analysis.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

kosherpiggy said:


> i think holly looks gorgeous before and after♡.


I remember seeing her in an ad at some dinner party with Hef before the whole show on the E channel, and I always wanted to know who she was because I thought she was gorgeous as well. I think some time later I saw her on her show, and I've been a regular watcher of it since until they went off the air. I think she just had a kid, too.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Theologic said:


> The real question here is what kid isn't shallow? Isn't shallow a prerequisite for being immature?
> 
> I know you weren't replying to me though lol -_- I'm bored, clearly.
> 
> I just believe some aesthetic concerns are far more reasonable than others. Generalizing plastic surgery is kind of ridiculous, even if restricted to aesthetic purposes. Each case deserves special analysis.


Interesting. That's not why I choose pediatric surgery as an example, to generalize. Well, my fathers side of my family is known for having dysmorphic craniofacial abnormalities.

I think I was about 9 when I asked my parents for surgery. I didn't know my airway was obstructed, and the corrected slight deviation was purely cosmetic.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

ourwater said:


> Interesting. That's not why I choose pediatric surgery as an example, to generalize. Well, my fathers side of my family is known for having dysmorphic craniofacial abnormalities.
> 
> I think I was about 9 when I asked my parents for surgery. I didn't know my airway was obstructed, and the corrected slight deviation was purely cosmetic.


Yeah, lol I wasn't trying to contest your post or point just jumping on an opportunity to call that snot nosed punk shallow jk.

My statement on generalizing wasn't directed at you. I didn't even bother to find out the type of surgery the kid had. All in all, you seem to have had good reason for an operation. I'm just not a fan of less practical cosmetic surgery i.e. bigger butt, thicker lips, bigger breast etc, *in most cases*. I don't have a problem with those types of surgeries even if only cosmetic in all cases. My judgement requires many factors to be taken into consideration. I just _doubt_ that most of the operations would seem reasonable to me.


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

As someone recovering from an operation, I don't see why anyone would go through surgery unless they had to :con


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

John The Great said:


> As someone recovering from an operation, I don't see why anyone would go through surgery unless they had to :con


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1060227534-post851.html
Girlfriend (looking at childhood photos): Your were so cute
Family member: Yes, he has his father's nose

uke


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Seriously though, PTSD makes me vomit sometimes.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

If I had the money I'd fix my nose because I hate it. One thing I also really want is laser treatment on my skin to get rid of scarring, that'd be lovely.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

For those who don't like it - what about people who get braces to straighten their teeth? 

I like it when movie stars get surgery to stay young looking. I hate seeing them get old. I saw Williiam Peterson in a recent film - didn;t even recognize him. I don't watch CSI so I had not seem him age slowly.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I just found out that that woman is 90 years old. She's Sylvester Stallone's mom.


That is kind of sad. :/


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I've had some stuff done.nothing major, no face changes or nothing, only body. And lips injected once.... But if I were rich I'd have more! For sure. Nothing wrong with plastic surgery. Other than it being too expensive


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

If it makes feel better about yourself and you can afford it, then go for it. Who am I to say what someone should or shouldn't do with their bodies? People need to be careful though with plastic surgery because it can get addicting. Personally, I wouldn't mind getting a nose job when I get older since your nose continues to grow as you age.


----------

